# Ilhan Omar is Openly using Stage II With Her Remarks On 9/11....!



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

*The New York Times finally " Woke " up and took a stand against this Filthy Rat of a woman with the below cover.......*
*You Liberals won't be laughing if every tenth illegal immigrant is a covert operative to create discord and mayhem within the United States this Summer and beyond......*

*That's called a " TROJAN HORSE " syndrome.......*
*





*
*Then Dumb as a Rock AOC who is the classic pacifist tweets the below :*
*

 
 Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez ✔  @AOC 

 
Two years ago, Bodega owners across NYC (& cheered by neighbors)shut their shops citywide to protest Trump’s **#MuslimBan*.
*
Today, that same community is banding together to reject sales of the NY Post at bodegas citywide.
This is what real unity (& NYC solidarity) looks like 

	
	
		
		
	


	






  Dr.Debbie Almontaser‏Verified account @DebbiAlmontaser




Yemeni Americans held a 1,000 bodega strike against the #MuslimBan, tonight we just declared a boycott of the racist NY Post! Starting tomorrow morning Yemeni American merchants will be rejecting the sale of the NY Post! NY Post take your papers back! #BoycottNYPost











*


*I submit that she ( IIhan Omar ) and others *
*( Dr Debbie Almontaser ) are at Stage II and blatantly flaunting it !*






*STAGE 1: INFILTRATION*

Muslims begin moving to non-Muslim countries in increasing numbers and the beginning of cultural conflicts are visible, though often subtle.


First migration wave to non-Muslim “host” country.
Appeal for humanitarian tolerance from the host society.
Attempts to portray Islam as a peaceful & Muslims as victims of misunderstanding and racism (even though Islam is not a ‘race’).
High Muslim birth rate in host country increase Muslim population.
Mosques used to spread Islam and dislike of host country & culture.
Calls to criminalize “Islamophobia” as a hate crime.
Threatened legal action for perceived discrimination.
Offers of “interfaith dialogue” to indoctrinate non-Muslims.
How many nations are suffering from Islamic infiltration? One? A handful? Nearly every nation? The Islamic ‘leadership” of the Muslim Brotherhood and others wish to dissolve each nation’s sovereignty and replace it with the global imposition of Islamic sharia law. Sharia law, based on the koran, sira and hadith, condemns liberty and forbids equality and is inconsistent with the laws of all Western nations. As the author and historian Serge Trifkovic states:

_ “The refusal of the Western elite class to protect their nations from jihadist infiltration is the biggest betrayal in history.”_

*---> STAGE 2:  CONSOLIDATION OF POWER <-----*

Muslim immigrants and host country converts continue demands for accommodation in employment, education, social services, financing and courts.


Proselytizing increases; Establishment and Recruitment of Jihadi cells.
Efforts to convert alienated segments of the population to Islam.
Revisionist efforts to Islamize history.
Efforts to destroy historic evidence that reveal true Islamism.
Increased anti-western propaganda and psychological warfare.
Efforts to recruit allies who share similar goals (communists, anarchists).
Attempts to indoctrinate children to Islamist viewpoint.
Increased efforts to intimidate, silence and eliminate non-Muslims.
Efforts to introduce blasphemy and hate laws in order to silence critics.
Continued focus on enlarging Muslim population by increasing Muslim births and immigration.
Use of charities to recruit supporters and fund jihad.
Covert efforts to bring about the destruction of host society from within.
Development of Muslim political base in non-Muslim host society.
Islamic Financial networks fund political growth, acquisition of land.
Highly visible assassination of critics aimed to intimidate opposition.
Tolerance of non-Muslims diminishes.
Greater demands to adopt strict Islamic conduct.
Clandestine amassing of weapons and explosives in hidden locations.
Overt disregard/rejection of non-Muslim society’s legal system, culture.
Efforts to undermine and destroy power base of non-Muslim religions including and especially Jews and Christians.
Is there a pattern here? Theo van Gogh is murdered in the Netherlands for ‘insulting’ Islam; the Organization of the Islamic Conference demands ‘anti-blasphemy’ laws through the United Nations; France is set afire regularly by ‘youths’ (read Muslims); the rise of (dis-) honor killings…holocaust denial…anti-Semitism…deception re the tenets of Islam; hatred toward Christians and Jews and Hindus and Buddhists.  The pattern for all to see is the rise of Islamic intolerance and the covert/cultural jihad to remake host societies into sharia-compliant worlds – to remove host sovereignty and replace it with Islamic sharia law.  Sharia law that condemns earthly liberty and individual freedom, that forbids equality among faiths and between the sexes, that rejects the concept of nations outside the global house of Islam, that of dar al-Islam.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

*STAGE 3: OPEN WAR w/ LEADERSHIP & CULTURE*

Open violence to impose Sharia law and associated cultural restrictions; rejection of host government, subjugation of other religions and customs.


Intentional efforts to undermine the host government & culture.
Acts of barbarity to intimidate citizens and foster fear and submission.
Open and covert efforts to cause economic collapse of the society.
All opposition is challenged and either eradicated or silenced.
Mass execution of non-Muslims.
Widespread ethnic cleansing by Islamic militias.
Rejection and defiance of host society secular laws or culture.
Murder of “moderate” Muslim intellectuals who don’t support Islamization.
Destruction of churches, synagogues and other non-Muslim institutions.
Women are restricted further in accordance with Sharia law.
Large-scale destruction of population, assassinations, bombings.
Toppling of government and usurpation of political power.
Imposition of Sharia law
The website TheReligionOfPeace keeps track of the number of violent jihad attacks as best it can. The site lists more than 14,000 attacks since September 2001. It is worth a visit. What is occurring, however, that is likely inestimable are events where muslims are bullied by other muslims for not being “muslim enough,” where non-Muslims are intimidated into doing or not doing what they desire, where remnant populations are in a death spiral simply for being non-muslim in a predominantly muslim area. Christians, Jews, Hindus, Buddhists Animists and Atheists meet with death, property destruction or confiscation, forced conversion, rape, excessive taxation (the jizya), enslavement, riotous mobs and various other forms of islam (in-) justice at the hands of muslims in Sudan, Philippines, Kenya, Malaysia, India, etc.  And let us not forget ‘death to Apostates’ the world over.

*STAGE 4: Totalitarian ISLAMIC “THEOCRACY”*

Islam becomes the only religious-political-judicial-cultural ideology.


Sharia becomes the “law of the land.
All non-Islamic human rights cancelled.
Enslavement and genocide of non-Muslim population.
Freedom of speech and the press eradicated.
All religions other than Islam are forbidden and destroyed.
Destruction of all evidence of non-Muslim culture, populations and symbols in country (Buddhas, houses of worship, art, etc).
The House of Islam (“peace”), dar al-Islam, includes those nations that have submitted to Islamic rule, to the soul crushing, liberty-condemning, discriminatory law of Sharia. The rest of the world in in the House of War, dar al-harb, because it does not submit to Sharia, and exists in a state of rebellion or war with the will of ‘Allah.’ No non-Muslim state or its citizens are “innocent,” and remain viable targets of war for not believing in ‘Allah.’ The Christian, Jewish, Coptic, Hindu and Zoroastrian peoples of world have suffered under subjugation for centuries. The Dhimmi-esque are forbidden to construct houses of worship or repair existing ones, economically crippled by the heavy jizya (tax), socially humiliated, legally discriminated against, criminally targeted and generally kept in a permanent state of weakness, fear and vulnerability by Islamic governments.

It should be noted that forced conversions (Egypt) and slavery (Sudan) are still reported. Homosexuals have been hung in the public square in Iran. Young girls are married to old men. Apostates are threatened with death. “Honor” killings are routine. Women are legally second-class citizens, though Muslim males insist they are “treated better” than in the West. These more obvious manifestations may distract from some less obvious ones such as the lack of intellectual inquiry in science, narrow scope of writing, all but non-existent art and music, sexual use and abuse of youth and women, and the disregard for personal fulfillment, joy and wonder. Look into the eyes of a recently married 12 year old girl to see the consequence of the moral deprivation spawned by Islam.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2019)

Why do you hate religion and the 1st Amendment so deeply?


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you hate religion and the 1st Amendment so deeply?


*Had you studied in High School and gone on to higher learning you would NOT have
asked such a ludicrous question.
Go on.........try and explain yourself.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Had you studied in High School and gone on to higher learning you would NOT have
> asked such a ludicrous question.
> Go on.........try and explain yourself.*


You seem to be chasing your tail . . . yes, I noticed. Your "pals" in here aren't aware enough or care enough to notice, but I'll do you that solid.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to be *chasing* your *tail* . . . yes, I noticed. Your "pals" in here aren't aware enough or care enough to notice,
> 
> but I'll do you that solid.
> *What's this...?*
> *Gang talk I presume.....*


*" Chasing Tail "*

*That's something else you should have done more of....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

*She married HER brother....*
*The Democrats will accept Satan if it will get them votes.....*
*This is just sickening...*


----------

